# Nuova Simonelli's Gravimetric Weighing System



## lukeap69 (Apr 23, 2013)

NS is introducing the gravimetric weighing system on their new Arduino's machine. I know some of you guys weigh their output rather than measure by volume. Do you think the gravimetric weighing system should be included in the machine?

http://sprudge.com/black-eagle-victoria-arduino-nuova-simonelli.html


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If its reliable then - exciting stuff.

Was hoping the new Linea PB was going to achieve this kind of solution with its newer volumetrics


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It appears that the San Remo Opera machine is on a similar wave-length, 'weighable espresso'.

Crazy looking design too.

Things are moving in this industry folks!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Finally.........


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

They've been trawling CFUK for design ideas, the home mod crew are showing them the way!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Here it is the san remo opera


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice, don't think it would fit in the kitchen though.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> Nice, don't think it would fit in the kitchen though.


Depends on the size of your kitchen I guess lol.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Depends on the size of your kitchen I guess lol.


Think I'd need an extension


----------



## Garry (May 16, 2013)

think it would be possible to mod your own tray to put a scale in it?/worth it?

Dont suppose there is just a waterproof scale i could leave on the tray at all times that might work too


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You'd still have to manually stop the shot


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm waiting to hear the price of this thing. Got a feeling it's gonna be astronomical, but then it might push down the price of a Verona. Hoping for a new SR grinder too..


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gravimetric-dosed grinder....now theres a thought : )


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 23, 2013)

Actually, there is a new variation of Mythos that is designed to keep the temperature of the ground coffee from 35 to 45 C.

http://sprudge.com/nuova-simonelli-clima-pro-grinder.html

So, NS (& the 4 champion baristas) believe grinder temp is very important. A Technological advancement'?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Gravimetric-dosed grinder....now theres a thought : )


Is that not a vario w?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Garry said:


> think it would be possible to mod your own tray to put a scale in it?/worth it?
> 
> Dont suppose there is just a waterproof scale i could leave on the tray at all times that might work too


The bonavita scale I think is water proof, it at least has its own drip tray on top but it's pricey!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

not sure if the bonavita scale fits under the portafilter that easily


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Neill said:


> Is that not a vario w?


I mean a good one, for espresso


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I mean a good one, for espresso


Ha, touché.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> not sure if the bonavita scale fits under the portafilter that easily


I've no idea what size they are but yeah, I'd say your right.


----------

